# Mancoco?



## Jonathon (Mar 9, 2013)

Hi all.

Has anyone tried coffee from the above roasters in Manchester?

They offer collection in person,and,as they're not too far away from me,I thought I'd give them a go when my grinder arrives.

Regards,

Jonathon.


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

I had no idea they were located in manchester.i will call round tomorrow hopefully and pick a few different beans to try.nice to have a specialist coffee place close by


----------



## Jonathon (Mar 9, 2013)

Mike mc said:


> I had no idea they were located in manchester.i will call round tomorrow hopefully and pick a few different beans to try.nice to have a specialist coffee place close by


Yes it is,and just off Deansgate,so not too far from me,(Marple Bridge),keep me posted when you've called in,

Thanks.


----------



## rmcgandara (Feb 12, 2013)

nice one. I normally get coffee from James Guard from thecoffeecircle. His coffee is served in Coffee Fix in Gatley and sells at at few markets. He will be in Heaton Moor market on the 6th.

Will be interested in trying these guys as well.


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

Jonathon said:


> Yes it is,and just off Deansgate,so not too far from me,(Marple Bridge),keep me posted when you've called in,
> 
> Thanks.


Didnt get chance to call in today.i will pop in next week some point and let you know how it is


----------



## rmcgandara (Feb 12, 2013)

just found out these other guys http://tankcoffee.com/


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm going to pop into here on Tuesday, the guy is going to show me around and let me do some cupping of some 6 or 7 coffees and of course, buy a bag or two of whatever I like.

I'll report back here later.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

This place was pretty good.

The owner seems to be running a one man opp and he was very accommodating of me.

I would recommend anyone else go and visit him and buy a bag or two, he's hidden away under the viaduct in castle-field, so I don't expect he gets all that much footfall.

You might even get a free sample via aeropress or get to cup a couple of his coffees.


----------

